# Kanji translate



## Dervaux Bertrand (Nov 14, 2019)

Hi!
Is there anybody can help me to translate kanji symbols from my knife please
Thanks


----------



## da_mich* (Nov 23, 2019)

Please make a 90 degree rotated sharp image at daylight. Thanks


----------



## Dervaux Bertrand (Nov 25, 2019)




----------



## Dervaux Bertrand (Nov 25, 2019)

First thanks to help me
I hope those pics can do the job


----------



## da_mich* (Nov 25, 2019)

Now with the better picture I´m not sure the first Kanji 鍛 means forged. Bottom Kanji "極上" means best. I can´t identify the rest sorry.


----------



## Dervaux Bertrand (Nov 25, 2019)

Thanks to try


----------

